# Grow Box help



## lilbudd (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Guys,

This time I am trying to make 2 seperate grow boxes, so I can have endless harvests.  I want to make my flowering box...4'x4'x4'. And I would follow these plans... http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/growbox.html. How many plants do you think I could grow in this box? Also, how many lumens of light would I need for flowering. Now, for the vegg. box I would like to be able veg as many plants as I can flower. So what ever that number being... what could be the dimension of a vegg box using CFLs?

Thanks Alot Guys,
Looking forward to the grow,

LB

Ps. sorry if any of this is hard to understand. I am blazed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey lilbudd...glad to hear of two boxes..4x4=16x5000 lumes..I run 2 @ 400 in my Veg room 4x4...and 1000 in flower 4x6..and i do anywhere from 8-12 in there at one time..and if you are still purchasing stuff I would go with HID lights..The lumes to watts is way better with HID..IMO..and I do run both thats how i know..


that Box is like my "Male chamber"  looks good..I would say to be sure to get Tempered glass..It does not state it but I have had the non temp..glas shatter from the heat..jmo..


----------

